# Best II Sanibel Resorts to Request



## cdziuba (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi. I'd like to hear opinions of the best resorts on Sanibel to request.  We've stayed at the Lighthouse already.   Thanks, carol


----------



## sandcastles (Mar 25, 2006)

My first choice is Hurricane House.  My second choice is the only Sanibel TS that I have never stayed at and that is Sanibel Cottages.


----------



## Steve (Mar 25, 2006)

*Sanibel Cottages and Hurricane House*

Hi Carol,

I agree with June that the top two resorts on Sanibel are Hurricane House and Sanibel Cottages...although I might reverse the order.  Both are really nice and I think you'd be extremely happy with either one.

Getting an exchange into one of them is the hard part.  What time of year are you looking to go to Sanibel?  

There are several other nice timeshares on Sanibel that you may wish to consider...as well as a few that aren't quite as nice.  After Sanibel Cottages and Hurricane House, these are how I would rank them:

Tortuga Beach Club
Sanibel Beach Club II
Casa Ybel
Shell Island Beach Club
Sanibel Beach Club I
Lighthouse Resort
Caribe Beach Resort
Surfrider Beach Resort

Steve


----------



## cdziuba (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks.  This is exactly what I've hoped to see.  I'm looking at the first week of November.  This helps me a great deal, thanks to both of you.   Carol


----------



## short (Mar 25, 2006)

*Captiva?*

I also plan on going to either Captiva or Sanibel about November 4th or 5th for all or part of a week.  I plan on using HGVC to book.  Any comments on the best Captiva timeshares?

I know they just reopened within the last few weeks so all will probobly be refurbed.  Which has the best location?

Short


----------



## sandcastles (Mar 25, 2006)

I think Plantation Beach Club has the best location.  It is the only one that is right on the beach.  The others overlook the golf course, or the bay side, etc.

Some of the others probably have nicer units than the PBC but it is the beach that I go for.


----------



## 2disneydads (Mar 25, 2006)

We own at Shell Island Beach Club and have been there twice in the past few year.  It is a small, but very friendly, resort.  It often is available through HGVC.  We have had very nice, peaceful vacations there.  The location cannot be beat, down at the quiet end of Sanibel Island, just shy of the Lighthouse.  (Sanibel Beach Club II is right next door, in that same quiet end of the island.)  The units were redone substantially after the Hurricane Charlie.  We can recommend it to you.


----------



## LynnW (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone know which resorts on Sanibel Island include golf? I seem to remember that there were a couple that do. I have a week on hold at the Shell Island Beach Club for Nov 24/07 and am trying to decide whether to hold out for one that includes golf. I know that Sanibel is a tough exchange but I'm wondering if I have a chance being that it's the week after Thanksgiving and still well over a year away. 

2disneydads do you know if Shell Island assigns units when you book or when you check in? I see that it is 3 stories with no elevator and some units do not have a view. I could handle the second floor but don't think I'd want the third.   

Lynn


----------



## sandcastles (Mar 27, 2006)

Tortuga Beach Club and Hurricane House have free golf.  You do have to rent a golf cart.  I believe South Seas Club on Captiva does too.

That is a popular week with the owners at Hurricane House (it's flex and there is a drawing for that week) so there's not a very good chance.  I don't know about Tortuga.


----------



## LynnW (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks June

I'm really considering taking the Shell Island Beach Club Resort as this will give us 2 weeks in SW Florida. After 3 calls I finally got a VG to give me the unit number I have on hold but when I called the resort the office was closed for the day. I was told unit SL8A ot S18A but I'm thinking it's probably just 8A. Anyone know where this unit is located?

Lynn


----------



## Thanh (Mar 28, 2006)

LynnW said:
			
		

> I was told unit SL8A ot S18A but I'm thinking it's probably just 8A. Anyone know where this unit is located?



It couldn't be 18A since the building number only goes up to 16. 

Unit 8A is on the first floor (the Parking space is underneath). Building 8 is located in the center of the larger section of SIBC, looking out to the big pool and then the beach.

You will enjoy you vacation in Sanibel staying in this newly renovated resort.


----------



## LynnW (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Thanh!

I confirmed it this morning   

Lynn


----------

